# Do I Need Therapy?



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

For the past two days I've been contemplating getting a new phone soon and for some unknown reason the iPhone keeps popping into my head. Currently, I'm rocking the X and have been since the day it dropped...but I'm looking for change soon, and I really like the features that the new 4s offers and love the battery life of the apple products. (I hated to say that...)

Also, a number of my friends are seeming to do that very same thing, switch from the X to the iPhone 4S....

Could these feelings be because of that, my friends' influence?

Do I need therapy?

Should I hang on for the GNex or would there be something better by March of next year, but the whole battery life is playing a big part in this role...I HATE that no android device seems to get anywhere near the batt life as Apple....

Help? Thoughts? Imput?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Doesn't the new have major battery issues?

I'm not an apple hater or anything, just don't own one. What kind of battery life do they get?


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Doesn't the new have major battery issues?
> 
> I'm not an apple hater or anything, just don't own one. What kind of battery life do they get?


yes, there are some issues on the new 4S, but I think they already have a fix for that...just waiting for the update, from what I hear...(I'm not all over the apple forums, so I don't really know...)

I have an iPod touch and usually get MASSIVE batt life out of it...my wife has an iPad2 and gets 10-12 hours on it....(iOS5)


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

antintyty said:


> For the past two days I've been contemplating getting a new phone soon and for some unknown reason the iPhone keeps popping into my head. Currently, I'm rocking the X and have been since the day it dropped...but I'm looking for change soon, and I really like the features that the new 4s offers and love the battery life of the apple products. (I hated to say that...)
> 
> Also, a number of my friends are seeming to do that very same thing, switch from the X to the iPhone 4S....
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm, no LTE? Why wold you update to a phone with 3G in a 4G world?


----------



## deVorteX (Jun 7, 2011)

It's all up to you. If you want a phone that you can play with and customize then stick with android. Especially the gnex, android on a totally open phone is a beautiful thing.

If you just want a phone that you know will do what you expect it to do, then get the iphone. I know plenty of people who are crazy happy with their iphones, but they have no desire to customize their phone and are satisfied with what you get out of the box.

I personally am addicted to changing my phone. I'm not happy with the same thing tomorrow that I am today. I also like to see how things work, and with android, that's all there for me.

Again, it comes down to personal preference. My vote is wait for gnex, but I can't tell you what to do.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

My wife hates her Dinc because of terrible battery life and still uses her ipod touch for music. She's rooted but no rom. My dx blows the Dinc away when it comes to battery. I have no complaints on my battery but i run it barebones as possible.

And therapy is good for me, keep me some what sane. Beer helps too.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

deVorteX said:


> It's all up to you. If you want a phone that you can play with and customize then stick with android. Especially the gnex, android on a totally open phone is a beautiful thing.
> 
> If you just want a phone that you know will do what you expect it to do, then get the iphone. I know plenty of people who are crazy happy with their iphones, but they have no desire to customize their phone and are satisfied with what you get out of the box.
> 
> ...


I'm a flash-a-holic!!

I would love to see what a phone can do/be with an unlocked bootloader...because only having the X as my first and only android experience, I feel a little in the dark.


----------



## deVorteX (Jun 7, 2011)

antintyty said:


> I'm a flash-a-holic!!
> 
> I would love to see what a phone can do/be with an unlocked bootloader...because only having the X as my first and only android experience, I feel a little in the dark.


LOL, me too. X is my first android phone. I have only dreamed of what could be with an unlocked phone. Came from windows mobile, and couldn't stop flashing roms there either. I think I'd go crazy with an iphone.


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

Why not get a iphone (hated to say it) Try it out for awhile you have until January 8th now to return it hopefully the nexus is out before then


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> My wife hates her Dinc because of terrible battery life and still uses her ipod touch for music. She's rooted but no rom. My dx blows the Dinc away when it comes to battery. I have no complaints on my battery but i run it barebones as possible.
> 
> And therapy is good for me, keep me some what sane. Beer helps too.


I'm constantly on the go, and need exchange synced to the minute do to work.

Beer is ALWAYS good!!


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

Like its been said if you like to customize get the Gnex. If you like how polished the iphone is get it. It comes down to how your going to use the phone. Who knows whats going to be out in march of 2012. Rumor has it the iphone 5 4g lte will hit in 2012. 3g or 4g is not a dig deal for me. 3g works fine and is plenty quick for me. 4g will kill the battery on whatever phone you get. If all your friends have a iphone then you will be the odd man out.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> Why not get a iphone (hated to say it) Try it out for awhile you have until January 8th now to return it hopefully the nexus is out before then


If i was able to uprade, I would grab the iphone or razr and take full advantage of the extended return policy. But I still have 13 months before I can upgrade, by then, the nexus should be able to drive my car. And maybe someday this new Lithium_Ion battery will be out http://www.droid-life.com/2011/11/15/new-lithium-ion-technology-could-allow-for-a-10x-boost-in-battery-life/


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

csk415 said:


> Like its been said if you like to customize get the Gnex. If you like how polished the iphone is get it. It comes down to how your going to use the phone. Who knows whats going to be out in march of 2012. Rumor has it the iphone 5 4g lte will hit in 2012. 3g or 4g is not a dig deal for me. 3g works fine and is plenty quick for me. 4g will kill the battery on whatever phone you get. If all your friends have a iphone then you will be the odd man out.


4G is not even in the thought process because I live the country and we will prob be last on the list to get 4G...I guess I have enough time to determine how the GNex is going to pan out....lol, that would be the phone of choice over the Razr.

Also, price tag is a big deal too, the iPhone is 199 and it seems like ALL the new droid based phones are coming out at 299...THAT sucks!!


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I like to customize far beyond the possibility of ever owning an apple product....but that's me. I recommend the iphone to my less than tech savvy friends quite a bit as it truly is a nice devise and just works 99% of the time. Another big disqualifier used to be the need to plug in for updates and sync but now that apple has copied android with cloud based services that excuse is no longer valid. I say if you like MIUI and don't care about flashing different roms and/or customizing the iphone is great. If you want total control of your devise than stick with droid.


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

antintyty said:


> 4G is not even in the thought process because I live the country and we will prob be last on the list to get 4G...I guess I have enough time to determine how the GNex is going to pan out....lol, that would be the phone of choice over the Razr.
> 
> Also, price tag is a big deal too, the iPhone is 199 and it seems like ALL the new droid based phones are coming out at 299...THAT sucks!!


Thats why its not a big deal to me also. The major city I work in has 4g but my home town does not. Here is something to consider about phone prices. You will get android at a cheaper price that a iphone. Yes they are 299 now but they will drop within a few months. Iphones stay the same price until the release a newer version. Apple is very proud of there devices and will not drop prices on them.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys...I think I'll wait and see what the GNex is all about and hopefully it'll be down in price by the first of the year.


----------



## firstEncounter (Jun 20, 2011)

antintyty said:


> yes, there are some issues on the new 4S, but I think they already have a fix for that...just waiting for the update, from what I hear...(I'm not all over the apple forums, so I don't really know...)
> 
> I have an iPod touch and usually get MASSIVE batt life out of it...my wife has an iPad2 and gets 10-12 hours on it....(iOS5)


I hope you're not comparing the battery life of an iPod touch (which has no phone radio) and an iPad 2 (which has a massive, nearly 7000 mAh battery) to that of an Android phone.

On the other hand, my friend is switching from the iPhone to a Galaxy Nexus. Plus ICS blows iOS out of the water in my opinion.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Moved topic to general Android discussion.


----------



## BTGGTR1 (Jun 13, 2011)

I think all the Apple commercials that constantly air on every major network are brainwashing the public. So many people think iphones are great and are the only thing out there. It's sad really. It's a total brainwashing of the American public. Apple does a fantastic job of it. I honestly wouldn't use an Apple product if my life depended on it and you payed me to. Android is the only way to go man. G-Nex all the way!


----------



## EsotericPunk (Jul 23, 2011)

If I may offer my 2 cents... It seems the issues being considered are: Price, Battery, Customizability, and Polish. Here's where I weigh in on these:

Price:
Android nearly always beats Apple in price. Even considering all the hullabaloo about the $299 price tag, the RAZR was on sale at Amazon for $111.11 on release day. I picked up my DX and my wife's D2 last year for a penny each only a few months after release. So if you just wait it out (especially with Black Friday and Cyber Monday around the corner), the phone will drop to a much more reasonable price at some retailer or another. Also on this topic, the iPhone 16GB is the $199 version. The GNex that is listing at $299 is likely the 32GB version. The iPhone 32Gb sells for (you guessed it) $299... the same price when comparing apples to apples.

Battery:
IPhone is generally the winner here. The iDevice family has always had excellent battery life. Just don't forget, so does Samsung and with the G-Nex, you can turn 4G off and you will see a major boost in battery. I think we on VZW are not accustomed to seeing the battery life on a plain Google phone. We have to see what happens when the phone is bogged down with Blur or Sense or whatever skin. When I switched from stock Blur on my DX to Apex AOSP, I saw my battery go from 10-12 hours to 24-30 hours. I think with 4G off, the G-Nex will be pretty killer.

Customizability:
Android is the clear winner here. Always has been, always will be. The open nature of the platform provides ready availability for massive support of custom ROM's, themes, tweaks, whatever. Apple can be customized a little by jailbreaking, but don't kid yourself; all it takes is a quick look at any design or theming website and you'll see that customization options in iOS pale in comparison to Android.

Polish:
While iPhone has long had the edge here (prompting the maddening "it just works" response to any Androider), I think it is really worth waiting on ICS. From all of the leaked videos and presentations, it looks amazing. Plus having one of the primary designers behind WebOS pitching in may be a major turning point for Android from a polish perspective.

Personally:
It's frustrating enough that I have to deal with a locked bootloader on nearly any phone I buy (leading me to feel like I don't really own something I paid hundreds of dollars for), but having to deal with a completely locked down platform, even at a basic theming level, would be infuriating to me. As such, I would never support this type of business theory by giving Apple my money. I am patient enough to grow with Android and, frankly, I think it is amazing to see people take Android phones (some of which are pretty lackluster) and do such amazing things with them. For proof, I submit to you the DX running MIUI... or CM7... or Liberty... or Apex... There was a time when nobody thought that any of this could happen bacause of the bootloader lockdown. So while (like you) many of my friends and family are carrying iPhones, I just keep my mouth shut and enjoy a product that, while it may have it's quirks, has a personality that iDevices just can't match.

Note: All edits were grammar/structure related.


----------

